# Fly rod and shiner



## KyFlyRodRick (Aug 31, 2013)

The fly rod and emerald shiner has produced more striped bass than I could have imagined.
This year I have gone light on the rod, a#4 weight with a sink tip line has been the ticket. I have had many days that I have lost count of the catches.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

THAT'S a very nice pic!

& It kinda shows us where to look,,, up here. 
Thanks & keep 'em com'n
Welcome


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

yes, very nice pic. welcome to the forum and I look forward to seeing more of your pics. i've seen you catch so many so fast that you can't help but loose count. see you down there again soon.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome Rick! Was Jake helping you??


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

This thread made be think of something guys......... for years I fished the Aberdeen hot water discharge for whatever would bite!!! LOL There were always guys there that were fishing for hybrids/stripers......... PPl would throw spooks, spoons, jigs, yada yada and yes they would catch fish BUT one day I brought my throw net and a channel cat set up. There were about 7 of us fishing.................. a fish every now and again would get picked off but we would see fish blow up on emerald shiners and shad right in front of us about every 2-3 minutes!!!! I walked down the bank and netted some shad and HOLY CRAP it was on!!!!! those guys including I couldn't believe what we were seeing. I was catching a hybrid every freaking cast on those 3-4" shad (Live, a foot under float no weight)....................... They were stacked in there like you wouldn't believe but they just weren't being fooled by the artificial baits......... It showed me that there really is some backing in saying live bait can be super over artificial. This is coming from a crappie fisherman that wont swallow his pride to buy minnows, I use jigs all the time.... Im that guy that says "you don't need minnows"...... LOL..... By the way, I started netting shad for all of us that day and a lot of those guys didn't have floats so they just tied on a hook, pinned a live shad in the nose and gave it a lob about 10 ft in front of them and it was non stop until dark that day......... one of my more memorable fishing trips.....


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

KyFlyRodRick said:


> The fly rod and emerald shiner has produced more striped bass than I could have imagined.
> This year I have gone light on the rod, a#4 weight with a sink tip line has been the ticket. I have had many days that I have lost count of the catches.


Rick are you tossing live bait w/that 4wt?  I was tossing live shad w/my 8wt earlier this fall, biggest hybrid was 26" or so.  Lots of fun on the fly. I went out and bought a 10wt "HEAT" I think it's called, 7'10", but heavy for tossing large streamers and what not. I'm looking forward to tossing shad w/it and see what's up. 
LMJ


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Just hook a Mooneye under a Launcher float at Greenup and see how long it lasts. Surprises me how many people fish the bottom while the fish are on top in shallow water. Just cast a shiner imitator into the mess of shiners cruising by and you're likely to catch something. I love using 1/16 oz white marabou crappie jigs, tiny flukes, finesse minnows, but the trendy bait now is the "Shinee Hiney". A Walmart lure.Look111 and Sluggo Jim were using them and Look gave me a pack and they work very well. He posted a pic earlier. So when they are on the prowl for shiners, just use a similar lure or a live shiner with a float adjusted very shallow and you could be surprised. If you just use a small lure and the water is moving pretty fast like it does at Greenup, toss the lure a little ways into the current above , let the lure go past and do not let it sit because the lure will be at the very top of the water. Just keep repeating the process. If you fish the sidewalk at Greenup in the current and there is less current, just drop the lure over the side and let it sweep by and do it over again or if the current is a little slower, just walk along a little bit jigging the lure up and down no more than 3 or 4 feet deep. Most bites will come on the drop and it will feel like a freight train, no matter the size of the fish. No wonder we love this place. Many different ways to fish and always more to learn and always fun seeing new and exciting ways to catch them. From Barbie poles to Fly Rods. Anything is possible. Yes Jeff, live Shiners.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Love it Dave, great pics.


----------



## KyFlyRodRick (Aug 31, 2013)

Jake always helps, He's my main mam.


----------



## KyFlyRodRick (Aug 31, 2013)

I am using minnows. But I have caught some nice hybrids. The trick is to hook them through the eye to keep them alive let them sink then tighten up on the line when they start coming up is when you get most strikes.


----------

